# I hit the Mother load!



## tyglover (Aug 13, 2013)

Pictures will be up soon. I was with a friend and he said that he knew a house that was a mile or so down from my house that had a ton of firewood in the driveway. Went up and asked if i could take some, and the guy said sure. So i start loading up some pine and he says dont take that, help me split and stack it and you can have all the seasoned wood in the back that you want. In the back, hes got probably 12-14 truckloads, all cut split up and dried. Ash, fir, eucalyptus, live oak, sugar pine, avocado, peach, pear, cypress, orange, etc. Oak and fruit woods will be used for smoking. Otherwise, I can keep going back for firewood when i run out. Not bad for free!


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2013)

Well free and a little sweat loading it up.


----------



## tyglover (Aug 13, 2013)

True, but i cant complain 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  itll all be worth it


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

NICE windfall ,


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice score!

David


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice score.  Last week I was looking for free wood and as I was keeping my eye on Craigslist posts when I finally saw one that I couldn't believe.  The golf course that is almost in my backyard posted they had tons of wood they need to get rid of, mostly oak.  I went over there and wow the load they had.  I took manageable pieces and there is plenty more.  All you have to do is keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 14, 2013)

Will you be able to ship out some?


----------



## black (Aug 14, 2013)

-


----------



## tyglover (Aug 15, 2013)

P1010390.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Aug 15, 2013


















P1010375.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Aug 15, 2013


















P1010376.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Aug 15, 2013


















P1010377.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Aug 15, 2013


















P1010378.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Aug 15, 2013






I hauled red iron bark eucalyptus, fir, sugar and lodgepole pine, juniper, coastal live oak, white birch, ash, honey locust (the thornless), nectarine, mulberry, avocado, bradford pear, more crab apple and peach from this guy's house. Not bad for free


----------



## flash (Aug 15, 2013)

What the heck was he doing with so many types??


----------



## tyglover (Aug 15, 2013)

Well i asked him and he said that ever since he retired, he just likes having trees that are cut up dumped to him. He does a lot of wood working and the stuff he doesnt mill he splits and burns, but he got in over his head with wood, or at least in my opinion. So he just gives it away when someone wants some. The stuff he was splitting yesterday was pine, big leaf maple, and eucalyptus. So he definitely gets some good stuff. He had plum that i shouldve taken, but i ran out of room


----------



## humdinger (Aug 15, 2013)

Lucky score! I've been dying to use some orange but there's not too many of those trees here in the great white north. Got lots of Apple orchards near me though.

You'll have to let us know which one turns out the best Que.


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 16, 2013)

You smoke with pine? I've never heard of anyone doing that before.


----------



## tyglover (Aug 16, 2013)

No sorry. I just listed everything that i got off of this guy. I don't use soft woods unless it's your typical cedar plank salmon. Soft woods will be for the fire pit. Sorry for the confusion :)


----------

